# Village Mire 2009



## HauntCast (Jul 25, 2008)

Here is the day footage of the my haunt. I'll have the night footage up soon.


----------



## pyro (Oct 7, 2006)

looks good like your pumpkin guy


----------



## Johnny Thunder (Feb 24, 2006)

Sweet - great haunt


----------



## The Bloodshed Brothers (Jan 25, 2009)

lookin good!


----------



## morbidmike (Sep 11, 2009)

well done haunt really like the pumpkin guy


----------



## Jack Reaper (May 27, 2006)

Thanks for sharing.....can't wait to see the night version


----------



## Shadow Realm (Oct 15, 2009)

looks good, I bet the TOTs were scared! I love the pumpkin ghoul! Do you have any night videos?


----------



## HauntCast (Jul 25, 2008)

*Village Mire Nite 2009*

Here is some nite footage using my old crappy camcorder. Better footage is on the way.


----------



## Revenant (Mar 17, 2007)

Schweet! Gourdie is definitely the Frontman for that display. The mud-man look is cool on the groundbreakers. And I'm really digging that pumpkin under the pedestal... seriously vicious looking.

That music is really familiar... is that a Virgil track?


----------



## Kaoru (May 6, 2009)

Nice job. I like the pumpkin headed monsters body. Good job on that other creature looking thing that looks like its coming out of the grave.


----------



## debbie5 (Mar 2, 2007)

I Want Your Cat Skeleton!!


----------



## The Bloodshed Brothers (Jan 25, 2009)

looks great chris!


----------



## smileyface4u23 (Apr 1, 2008)

It looks super - and the sound effects are great (of course!!!)


----------



## IMU (Apr 8, 2009)

Great job Chris ... turned out wonderful!


----------



## HauntCast (Jul 25, 2008)

*Village Mire Scare Cam*

Video of my my 2009 tricks.


----------



## Wildcat (Nov 3, 2007)

That was awesome. Thanks for sharing.


----------



## Sunkenbier (Jan 5, 2009)

That was some great stuff. Nice editing to the action too.


----------



## NecroBones (Feb 10, 2006)

Oh man, that is really great!


----------



## Tracyish (Sep 28, 2009)

I gotta build me a pop up. That was great!


----------



## Lauriebeast (Feb 27, 2007)

LOL, that was awesome Chris! Don't ya just loooove those squeals and screams


----------



## The Watcher (Sep 13, 2008)

Very nice haunt. I love your grave yard sounds.


----------



## HauntCast (Jul 25, 2008)

It's good that you guys are visually impaired. Here is a slide show for you to view with your beer goggles.


----------



## The Bloodshed Brothers (Jan 25, 2009)

that was awesome!


----------



## Ghoul Friday (Oct 6, 2007)

Slideshow pics turned out nice. And from the video, it seems your scares were a big hit


----------



## Dr Morbius (Sep 21, 2004)

Awesome stuff there! Pop up looked to be a big hit, but.....3 axis skull not 3 axis-ing?
You did a fantastic job on your place, man.


----------



## Devils Chariot (May 23, 2007)

Love the toxic surprise! Nice work Chris!


----------



## HauntCast (Jul 25, 2008)

Thanks to you all.
Doc, I have other video with the 3 axis skull working that I'll post soon. It kicked much a$%.


----------



## Devils Chariot (May 23, 2007)

HauntCast said:


> Thanks to you all.
> Doc, I have other video with the 3 axis skull working that I'll post soon. It kicked much a$%.


Yeah I was gonna say where the 3 axis skull routine!


----------



## tzankoff (Nov 16, 2008)

EEEEEEK! All I can say is wow! This is pretty frickin' cool. The groundbreakers are awesome (I really like the one in Legosi's grave) and the pop-up was pretty cool too...but was there a misfire at 1:41?


----------



## Terrormaster (Sep 27, 2007)

Nice job Chris. Definitely love Gourdie, need to build me one of those.


----------



## halloween71 (Aug 9, 2007)

WOW looks great!!Some great looking props!!


----------



## HouseBloodthorn (Aug 16, 2007)

Awesome haunt this year, my man. Nice mix of scares and stares. The Mire is definitely one to watch in the coming years.

Oh, and not a bad little radio show either. :lolkin:

Keep it up, bro!


----------



## lewlew (Mar 15, 2006)

Awesome job! Love the pop-up scare.


----------



## Joiseygal (Sep 3, 2008)

I love the footage of your toxic barrel pop up. That is great! You did a great job on your display.


----------



## HalloweenZombie (Jul 22, 2007)

Usually when someone's haunt grows this fast, it's mostly filler. Not yours, man. You've got a ton of quality stuff. You have had a very busy year. It has definitely paid off.


----------



## HauntCast (Jul 25, 2008)

*3 axis greeter*

I let Skully out of the dungeon to greet the ToTs.


----------



## Haunted Bayou (Feb 16, 2007)

Screams followed by laughter. I love it!


----------



## STOLLOWEEN (Apr 13, 2008)

You really rocked the prop world this season...great job...all this and Hauntcast every month...fantastic


----------



## Lauriebeast (Feb 27, 2007)

Love your vids and the slideshow, Chris.....awesome job my friend!


----------



## HauntCast (Jul 25, 2008)




----------



## Regions Beyond (Sep 14, 2010)

Very nice work and I like the detailing on this a good deal, the pumpkin man in particular is inspired, and overall nice scene :xbones:


----------

